# Pita After School Snacks



## Addie (May 20, 2013)

When my kids were small, I would slice pita bread into 1" slices. Then I would separate the slices. I have always had a Fry Dadddy for quick dishes. I would them take the slices and drop them into the Fry Daddy. You have to stay right there. Remove them just as they start to brown,  drain on brown paper or rack. When cool, place in a bag, and cover with 10X sugar, shake like you would like to shake your husbance somtimes. I used to keep them in a basket with a paper towel or a couple of napkins on the bottom, in the middle of the kitchen table. Each batch never lasted more than a day. 

Do not sugar them before they are cool or the sugar will melt and they will become sticky. 

If you don't use the whole packet of pita breads, you can always use them for pocket sammies. 

 Warning! These are addictive!


----------



## Andy M. (May 20, 2013)

Pita is versatile!  You can also cut them up into chip size, spray/brush with olive oil and sprinkle with garlic powder and roast until nicely browned and crisp.  They are a good alternative to crackers for dips and just for snacking.


----------



## Addie (May 20, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Pita is versatile! You can also cut them up into chip size, spray/brush with olive oil and sprinkle with garlic powder and roast until nicely browned and crisp. They are a good alternative to crackers for dips and just for snacking.


 
Mix some Italian herbs with that. I need to find some quick and easy snacks for when I don't feel like cooking. I hate paying the prices for even the crackers I like. $2.50 for a very small amount of Keebler's Butter Crisps. And not even looking at the additives in them. 

Pita added to my grocery list. Thanks Andy. A True Blue DC member. Always looking out for others. And a Yankee and Red Sox fan. They don't come any better than that.   And one for the grandson.


----------



## Andy M. (May 20, 2013)

Addie said:


> ...And a *Yxxkxx* and Red Sox fan...




WHAT?  That "Y" word does not belong.  Shame on you!


----------



## Addie (May 20, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> WHAT? That "Y" word does not belong. Shame on you!


 
 So Sorry!!! I should have put New England Yankee. That is what I meant. I am going to wash my mouth now with Drano! I will burn all my fingers.


----------



## Andy M. (May 20, 2013)

Addie said:


> So Sorry!!! I should have put New England Yankee. That is what I meant. I am going to wash my mouth now with Drano! I will burn all my fingers.




Addie, it's New England *PATRIOTS*.


----------



## Addie (May 20, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Addie, it's New England *PATRIOTS*.


 
I know that. But you were born and raised a New England citizen first. That makes you a "patriot." without the capital "P".


----------



## Andy M. (May 20, 2013)

Addie said:


> I know that. But you were born and raised a New England citizen first. That makes you a "patriot." without the capital "P".



Yes, but was never a New England Yxxkxx


----------

